# Diablo 3 Waffen verwenden



## MICHI123 (30. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich spiele zur zeit die Demo, habe sie schon mit 4 der Charakteren durchgezockt...
ich bin verwirrt: kann zum Beispiel der Dämonenjäger NUR fernkampfwaffen benutzen?
Und der Mönch und der Hexendoktor, verwenden die Ihre Waffen auch mal? Was bringt es mir, wenn ich gute Waffen finde, aber mein Charakter garnicht damit zuschlägt??

Gruß,
Michi


----------



## chbdiablo (30. Mai 2012)

Also, der Dämonenjäger kann auch Nahkampfwaffen ausrüsten, dann aber die meisten Fernkampfangriffe logischerweise nicht mehr benutzen.
Ob dein Charakter mit der Waffe zuschlägt ist völlig egal, es geht darum, dass sämtliche Angriffsskills über den Waffenschaden skalieren. Schalte in den optionen mal den erweiterten Modus bei den Skills ein, dann siehst du das auch. Deshalb laufen in Diablo 3 relativ viele Hexendoktoren oder auch Zauber etc. mit Zweihandwaffen rum.


----------



## Keksautomat (30. Mai 2012)

Deine Skills skalieren mit Waffenschaden. Je höher der DPS Wert, desto höher dein Schaden mit deinen Skills (egal ob Zauber oder nicht). Wenn du als Caster zuschlagen möchtest (warum auch immer du das machen möchtest, auf Normal gehts ja vielleicht noch) musst du deine Linkemauste unbinden. ("Elective Mode" in den Optionen aktivieren. KA wie das auf Deutsch heißt. Google einfach mal, gibt da bestimmt Bilder dazu, damit du weißt, was ich meine.) Dann kannst du auch Melee hitten.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Deshalb laufen in Diablo 3 relativ viele Hexendoktoren oder auch Zauber etc. mit Zweihandwaffen rum.


 den Zusammenhang versteh ich nicht ganz - das würde ja heißen, dass eine Zweihandwaffe besser als zwei Einhandwaffen sind - ich hab bisher aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die aktuell beste auffindbare Zweihandwaffe maximal ca 30% besser ist als die beste Einhandwaffe, so dass die Nutzung von Zweihandwaffen nutzlos ist.

Oder haben Hexendoktoren einen Bonus bei Zweihandwaffen?


zur eigentliche Frage: einige Charaktere nutzen optisch gesehen die Waffe oft nicht, aber der Schaden wird trotzdem auf Basis des Waffenschadens berechnet. Also keine Sorge.


----------



## Keksautomat (30. Mai 2012)

Nein, WDs haben keinen Bonus. Es gibt aber (im lowlvl) viele gute 2händer, die einfach viel stärker sind als 1h + Mojo o.ä.
Auf LVL60 sieht das ganze anders aus, da lauf ich lieber mit 1h + Mojo rum.


----------



## Nope81 (30. Mai 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> zur eigentliche Frage: einige Charaktere nutzen optisch gesehen die Waffe oft nicht, aber der Schaden wird trotzdem auf Basis des Waffenschadens berechnet. Also keine Sorge.


 
Klingt jetzt vielleicht komisch, aber das stört mich mit Abstand am meisten am ganzen Spiel.
Einfach unbefriedigend.

Wenn der Hexendoktor keine Schwerter benutzt, dann sollte er sie nicht tragen können, dafür eben Stäbe, Mojos oder Schilde, die passive Boni gewähren. Oder Blasrohre oder andere exotische Waffensysteme droppen lassen, damit man ihn ausrüsten kann.
Die Skills sind bei einigen Klassen sehr simpel und unflexibel und haben nichts mit den Waffen zu tun, die man trägt, sondern sind einfach eine völlige Alternative dazu.

Ich hab nur die testversion, und bin noch nicht über den Skelettkönig hinausgekommen, aber dafür das schon mit allen Klassen.
Vielleicht gewöhn ich mich ja noch dran.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2012)

Nope81 schrieb:


> Wenn der Hexendoktor keine Schwerter benutzt, dann sollte er sie nicht tragen können, dafür eben Stäbe, Mojos oder Schilde, die passive Boni gewähren. Oder Blasrohre oder andere exotische Waffensysteme droppen lassen, damit man ihn ausrüsten kann.
> Die Skills sind bei einigen Klassen sehr simpel und unflexibel und haben nichts mit den Waffen zu tun, die man trägt, sondern sind einfach eine völlige Alternative dazu.


 Erklärung: ein gutes Schwert ist halt ein Phallussymbol, welches den Hexenoktor selbstbewusster macht, so dass seine Zauber stärker sind, obwohl er die Waffe nicht aktiv einsetzt  

Es ist halt an sich so, dass es meistens so sein SOLLTE, dass ein zum Level passendes Schwert nicht sinnvoller ist als ein passender Mojo. Aber es kann eben durch die Spielmechanik sinnvoller sein, ein sehr gutes Schwert in der Hand zu haben, obwohl man nur zaubert, weil die Damage der Waffe eben auch die Zauberdamage "berechnet" - realistisch ist das halt dann weniger, wobei man natürlich auch "rumspinnen" könnte, dass die Damage eines Schwertes sich über mentale und überdimensionale Wege in den Zauber mit einbringt...


----------



## MICHI123 (31. Mai 2012)

Ah okay, so ist das also. Aber z.B. der Dämonenjäger kann nur Fernkampfwaffen verwenden und der Barbar zB nur Nahkampfwaffen?

Aber irgendwie finde ich es (auch wenn ich nur die Demo spiele) nicht so spannend wenn man die Charakterskillpunkte nicht auf seine Atacken und Specials selber verteilen kann... 
So geht's ja irgendwie nur um die Items-Jagd...


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Ah okay, so ist das also. Aber z.B. der Dämonenjäger kann nur Fernkampfwaffen verwenden und der Barbar zB nur Nahkampfwaffen?


 das weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob die dann wirklich NUR solche Waffen verwenden können... ich meine aber, dass zB mein Mönch keine Fernwaffen ausrüsten kann, ansonsten alles - außer Spezialwaffen, zB gibt es welche nur für den Barbar usw




> Aber irgendwie finde ich es (auch wenn ich nur die Demo spiele) nicht so spannend wenn man die Charakterskillpunkte nicht auf seine Atacken und Specials selber verteilen kann...
> So geht's ja irgendwie nur um die Items-Jagd...


 naja, man kann es so oder so sehen. "Früher" konnte man sich einen Charakter auch schnell verskillen, vor allem merkte man das oft erst, wenn es wirklich schwieriger wurde. Heute kannst Du halt zwischen Fertigkeiten, die Du freischaltest, jederzeit wählen und sie auch immer neu mit Runen kombinieren, so wie es DIR besser passt - da ist dann die Rune, die erst spät freisgeschaltet wird, auch nicht "stärker" als eine Rune aus einem niedrigeren Level, sondern du kriegst halt ein anderes Zusatzfeature des Skills freigeschaltet. zB hab ich so einen "Roundhousekick" für meinen Mönch gehabt, mit dem ich quasi alle Gegner um mich herum treffe, dafür aber dann jeweils nur "schwach" - eine neue Rune würde eine Art Flammenwirbelwind bringen, der aber nur in eine Richtung Schaden macht, dafür dann mehr Schaden - ICH mach aber lieber einen Kick durch die Runde als einen Schaden nur in eine Richtung und behalte daher die Rune aktiv, die ich schon früher hatte. 

Spaß macht es MIR aber genausoviel wie D2. Bei D2 hab ich ehrlich gesagt dann am Ende auch nur 3-4 Fertigkeiten jeweils weitergeskillt, d.h. da war am Ende der Freiraum sogar geringer als jetzt


----------



## aut-taker (4. Juni 2012)

Zur Frage warum Hexendoktoren mit 2H-Waffen rumrennen: Da sie ihren Schaden mit Spells machen die Mana verbrauchen, ist die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit (=wie schnell sie casten) in späteren Schwierigkeitsgraden extrem wichtig - und damit sie nicht in 2 Sekunden ihr ganzes Mana verblasen, nehmen sie die langsame Angriffsgeschwindigkeit, wofür 2Hand natürlich am besten ist.

Bei Interesse: Barlows Diablo 3 Tipps & Tricks: Waffen, DPS und Angriffsgeschwindigkeit - YouTube Erklärt ganz gut.


----------



## MICHI123 (4. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> das weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob die dann wirklich NUR solche Waffen verwenden können... ich meine aber, dass zB mein Mönch keine Fernwaffen ausrüsten kann, ansonsten alles - außer Spezialwaffen, zB gibt es welche nur für den Barbar usw
> 
> 
> naja, man kann es so oder so sehen. "Früher" konnte man sich einen Charakter auch schnell verskillen, vor allem merkte man das oft erst, wenn es wirklich schwieriger wurde. Heute kannst Du halt zwischen Fertigkeiten, die Du freischaltest, jederzeit wählen und sie auch immer neu mit Runen kombinieren, so wie es DIR besser passt - da ist dann die Rune, die erst spät freisgeschaltet wird, auch nicht "stärker" als eine Rune aus einem niedrigeren Level, sondern du kriegst halt ein anderes Zusatzfeature des Skills freigeschaltet. zB hab ich so einen "Roundhousekick" für meinen Mönch gehabt, mit dem ich quasi alle Gegner um mich herum treffe, dafür aber dann jeweils nur "schwach" - eine neue Rune würde eine Art Flammenwirbelwind bringen, der aber nur in eine Richtung Schaden macht, dafür dann mehr Schaden - ICH mach aber lieber einen Kick durch die Runde als einen Schaden nur in eine Richtung und behalte daher die Rune aktiv, die ich schon früher hatte.
> ...


Hm, gibt es Pro Skill nur eine Reihe Runen? Also ja quasi nur ein Addon pro Skill, sprich:
Linke Maustaste: Attacke + Rune
Rechte Maustaste: andere Attacke + Rune
Und dann 1-4 die Fähigkeiten?


----------



## MICHI123 (4. Juni 2012)

aut-taker schrieb:


> Zur Frage warum Hexendoktoren mit 2H-Waffen rumrennen: Da sie ihren Schaden mit Spells machen die Mana verbrauchen, ist die Angriffsgeschwindigkeit (=wie schnell sie casten) in späteren Schwierigkeitsgraden extrem wichtig - und damit sie nicht in 2 Sekunden ihr ganzes Mana verblasen, nehmen sie die langsame Angriffsgeschwindigkeit, wofür 2Hand natürlich am besten ist.
> 
> Bei Interesse: Barlows Diablo 3 Tipps & Tricks: Waffen, DPS und Angriffsgeschwindigkeit - YouTube Erklärt ganz gut.


 =D da hast du zufällig in genau dem gleichen Moment den Thread wiedergefunden wie ich


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juni 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Hm, gibt es Pro Skill nur eine Reihe Runen? Also ja quasi nur ein Addon pro Skill, sprich:
> Linke Maustaste: Attacke + Rune
> Rechte Maustaste: andere Attacke + Rune
> Und dann 1-4 die Fähigkeiten?


 
Jein: Du hast am Ende 6 Skills (linke + rechte Maustaste plus Tasten 1-4) und pro Skill auch je eine Rune.

Du hast links den Hauptangriff, der aber auch mit einem Skill verbunden ist. Dann rechte Taste ein weiterer Skill. Und Tasten 1-4 auch je ein Skill-Slot, die Du nach und nach freischaltest. Pro Slot schaltest Du auch wiederum bis zu 4 Skills frei. Also 6 Skill-"Tasten" für 6 Skillslots, wobei Du aber zB für Slot 3 (also Taste 1) nicht irgendeinen Skill benutzen kannst, sondern wirklich nur EINEN aus den maximal 4 Skills, die speziell für diesen Slot bzw. diese Taste gedacht sind. Und für jeden Skill schaltest Du wiederum nach und nach die Runen frei, die auch nur zu diesem einen Skill passen.

Es gibt also nicht zB eine Rune "+10% Lebenskraft bei Treffer", die Du wie Du grad Lust hast entweder für irgendeinen der Skillslots verwenden kannst, sondern die Runen sind genau auf die SKills zugemünzt.

Und es dazu gibt auch noch passive Fähigkeiten, von denen Du später 3 Stück gleichzeitig aussuchen kannst bei freier Auswahl aus deutlich mehr Skills - hier gibt es also nicht "Slot 1", für dem dann nur aus zB 5 Skills die Wahl hast. Ich weiß grad nicht, aus wievielen man wählen, aber Du schaltest da halt auch immer mehr frei - Runen gibt es hier aber keine.


----------



## Worrel (5. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also 6 Skill-"Tasten" für 6 Skillslots, wobei Du aber zB für Slot 3 (also Taste 1) nicht irgendeinen Skill benutzen kannst, sondern wirklich nur EINEN aus den maximal 4 Skills, die speziell für diesen Slot bzw. diese Taste gedacht sind.


*Mööp* Falsch.

Einfach in dem Gameplay Optionen den "Elective Mode"/"Wahlmodus" aktivieren, schon kannst du absolut frei wählen, welche Skills du verwenden willst. Wenn es für dich Sinn macht, kannst du dabei auch alle aus ein und derselben Kategorie wählen.

Die Runen sind im Prinzip nur die Beantwortung der Frage: "Was soll deine Fähigkeit X denn besonderes können?", wo du dann aus ~6 Möglichkeiten auswählen kannst.

PS: Ich hab meine Fähigkeiten inzwischen auf die Tasten F1-F4 gelegt (Hauptangriff auf F1), finde ich haptisch gesehen viel praktischer.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> *Mööp* Falsch.
> 
> Einfach in dem Gameplay Optionen den "Elective Mode"/"Wahlmodus" aktivieren, schon kannst du absolut frei wählen, welche Skills du verwenden willst. Wenn es für dich Sinn macht, kannst du dabei auch alle aus ein und derselben Kategorie wählen.


 Waaaaas - wieso wird einem so was nicht direkt gesagt? ^^  ich hab zB bei meinem Mönch beim ich laub zweiten Skillslot nichts gehabt, was ich wirklich gut brauchen konnte - das beste war ein kleiner Luftwirbel, der aber für seine Kosten viel zu kurz aktiv ist... 




> PS: Ich hab meine Fähigkeiten inzwischen auf die Tasten F1-F4 gelegt (Hauptangriff auf F1), finde ich haptisch gesehen viel praktischer.


 Wieso findest Du das praktischer? Sind die F-Tasten bei dir leichter zur ereichen/größer als die Zahlentasten?

Bei mir würde ich die F-tasten für solche Dinge, die man sehr oft drückt, sehr unpraktisch finden. Denn erstens sind die bei mir nicht größer als die Tasten 1 bis 4, und zweitens würde ich dauernd eine der Tasten in einem Rechteck zwischen den Tasten 1, 4, "< >"-Zeichen und V drücken, da meine Hand dann auf eben diesem Rechteck "liegen" würde... ich hab die Skills auf WASD gelegt, diese Postition sind eh viele aus Shootern und Actionrollenspielen gewohnt  

Hab ne Sidewinder x4 Bild Sidewinder X4 (1/30) - ComputerBase

die F-Tasten machen bei mir nur dann Sinn, wenn ein SPiel sehr viele Tastenbfehle quer verstreut hat und ich dort dann ein paar der "mitteloft" benutzten Dinge umbelege, zB sagen wir mal Nachtsicht, Questbuch, Errungenschaften usw.


----------



## Worrel (5. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wieso findest Du das praktischer? Sind die F-Tasten bei dir leichter zur ereichen/größer als die Zahlentasten?


Ne, das ist ne 08/15 Standard Bürotastatur (Cherry RS 6000 M).



> Bei mir würde ich die F-tasten für solche Dinge, die man sehr oft drückt, sehr unpraktisch finden. Denn erstens sind die bei mir nicht größer als die Tasten 1 bis 4,


Das nicht, aber durch die Lücke zwischen F4 und F5 sind die Tasten intuitiver zuzuordnen - bei 1-4 musste ich im Kampfgeschehen öfters schauen, ob das wirklich die 4 ist oder schon die 5 ...



> und zweitens würde ich dauernd eine der Tasten in einem Rechteck zwischen den Tasten 1, 4, "< >"-Zeichen und V drücken, da meine Hand dann auf eben diesem Rechteck "liegen" würde...


Mein Schreibtisch ist nen Tick zu hoch für meinen Stuhl -  daher müsste ich angestrengt kerzengerade sitzen, damit die Unterarme waagerecht auf Tischplattenhöhe sind.

Meistens sitze ich aber etwas "legerer" , so daß der Ellebogen unterhalb der Tischplttenhöhe ist. Der Unterarm liegt dann etwa auf der Hälfte an der Tischkante auf, so daß die Hand über der Tastatur schwebt. ^^



> ich hab die Skills auf WASD gelegt,


Hm, die Skills uaf WASD ... ich hab die UI Fenster auf QEASD gelegt - die WASD Skills hören sich aber auch praktisch an ...


----------



## aut-taker (5. Juni 2012)

Ich kann nur QWER wärmstens empfehlen, T, F, V und Space sowie 1-4 sind excellent erreichbar von dort außerdem - oder eine Razer Hex (bzw Naga)


----------

